# PT 917 CS need help please



## Korey (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi, i am new to owning and carrying and sofar im loving it! I bought a PT 917 CS and I have only been able to find a side holster that carrys it out in the open unless i got a huge coat on. I have been searching for a holster to hold it inside my pants in the middle of my back but i cant find one anywhere for my model of gun. anyone have any websites or anything to help would be much appriciated. Thank you all for your input


----------

